
Jim Collins: 10 Suggestions for Young People - remouherek
https://remo.org/2020/06/04/jim-collins-suggestions/
======
remouherek
Jim Collins is the author of Good to Great.

He's one of my favorite business thinkers.

Enjoy his 10 suggestions for young people.

